# Last Game Related Video You Watched



## Judge Spear (Sep 27, 2013)

Just what it says.

I've been catching up on some of Melee's EVO matches I missed. What have you watched?


----------



## Teal (Sep 27, 2013)

I watched one about video game creepypasta.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;HDI2EmYH98I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDI2EmYH98I[/video]

This one.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 27, 2013)

http://www.twitch.tv/eightysixed

and

[video=youtube;8uSIzdKsOMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uSIzdKsOMA[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 27, 2013)

Sure hope this thread keeps going. I need more game related material to watch. Anyone see the new JonTron? Laughing my ass smooth off.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 27, 2013)

well if you wanna see skullgirls http://www.twitch.tv/mcpeanuts tomorrow starting around 8pm EST i think he will be streaming it maybe. also i'll be there :3


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;6uKvQpg1WgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uKvQpg1WgU[/video]

This was quite a while ago. Damn.


God, I hate that filter.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 27, 2013)

Watched this earlier this morning. I'm trying to master this without snaking. But I don't the shift boosting alone will let me hit that jump as good as he does. That or I'm too careful and am not pushing my machine hard enough.

[video=youtube;tE3N6lcX9eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE3N6lcX9eo[/video]



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well if you wanna see skullgirls http://www.twitch.tv/mcpeanuts tomorrow starting around 8pm EST i think he will be streaming it maybe. also i'll be there :3



kk


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;NQMJSo-oqcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQMJSo-oqcQ[/video]


----------



## Iffy350 (Sep 27, 2013)

Ace Combat Infinity trailer

[video=youtube;XFg3a4YhGUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFg3a4YhGUs[/video]

I'm slightly p/o that its a PS3 exclusive, I was hoping they would release it on steam like they did for assault horizon.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Anyone see the new JonTron? Laughing my ass smooth off.


Get out of our home. 

Last night I was updating my playlist, since all the Persona music got taken down. I found a channel that uploaded A Cappella covers of Persona music. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnk7VPuKQSs

Not quite what I was looking for, but pretty cool all the same. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 27, 2013)

http://www.twitch.tv/canadacup

canada cup just started today.


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;q5w6ieaTxGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5w6ieaTxGA[/video]

Game Theory.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 28, 2013)

Someone posted this on GameFAQs...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2_xFSL5H1o

I... I think my life flashed before my eyes.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2013)

The commentators. lol

[video=youtube;_IAeSVcdM8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IAeSVcdM8U[/video]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;eRPbR3-XqiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRPbR3-XqiQ[/video]


----------



## Lobar (Sep 28, 2013)

974 runs of Super Mario Bros. Time Trial, in one video.

[yt]cTiJaWCaKas[/yt]

Why they dubbed SMB2 music over a SMB1 game, I don't know.


----------



## Willow (Sep 28, 2013)

I normally don't like watching LPs but Markiplier makes it enjoyable

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY1NtCffOGk


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 29, 2013)

Willow said:


> I normally don't like watching LPs but Markiplier makes it enjoyable
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY1NtCffOGk



My sister LOVES that motherfucker. He's pretty funny honestly. He sounds like...what was his name, Cave? Lemon guy. From Portal 2.


----------



## Percy (Sep 29, 2013)

Lobar said:


> 974 runs of Super Mario Bros. Time Trial, in one video.


That's... pretty neat.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;a-5uEbrQR3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-5uEbrQR3s[/video]


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 29, 2013)

This guy does VGM acappella. _All by himself._  And sometimes with his cat.

[video=youtube;iW_Ct49H1ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW_Ct49H1ng[/video]


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;meJckIFWFR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meJckIFWFR0[/video]

Hehe Metal Gear American Psycho


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 29, 2013)

Do live streams count?


----------



## Yknups (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;iZ9WrEzyq3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ9WrEzyq3o[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 29, 2013)

Yknups said:


> [video=youtube;iZ9WrEzyq3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ9WrEzyq3o[/video]



Man, I gotta play this again. I've missed quite a few updates.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 29, 2013)

I just can't get enough of this guy at the moment:

[video=youtube;Nhy2aNEPshw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nhy2aNEPshw&list=PLX2MjbJ6GIceq8YbAPJ0ExF_yRUafQkLG[/video]

This is the _other_ best NES chiptune ever.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 29, 2013)

The most technical Sonic game *to date* (in terms of pro running).

[video=youtube;4wYNT6l7iRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wYNT6l7iRM[/video]



Saliva said:


> Do live streams count?



Sure, why not?


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 29, 2013)

Double.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;qzVP80r7Z0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzVP80r7Z0A[/video]
Because I don't want to buy it.

And to the MAP32 watcher, glad you enjoyed it. What filter?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2013)

[yt]wD4eYBFjtik[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;xwDHs6UXgR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwDHs6UXgR8[/video]

The shines... The fucking shines. *-*


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 30, 2013)

Rob . . . what exactly is that video, anyway?  A parody of the last Pokemon Direct?


----------



## septango (Sep 30, 2013)

the new jon tron, cant get "hercules do what nintendircules" out of my head


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 1, 2013)

Same guy, but this tune from MMX is one of the most instrumentally complicated ones in the series so it's amazing he gets it so right.

[video=youtube;hyx9-kWYjDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyx9-kWYjDI[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Oct 1, 2013)

Some quality Nightmare fuel.

[yt]DIS5oDRLyow[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;l7nVJbI9bhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7nVJbI9bhU[/video]

Don't care much for this stuff, but F-Zero. <3


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 2, 2013)

That was the first one of his I ran across (clerk at a game store was playing it), I couldn't recognize it until the melody kicked in (but my younger sister recognized it pretty much on the spot).

Anyone up for a little Touhou?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUed7HZtTNA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Anyone up for a little Touhou?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUed7HZtTNA&feature=player_embedded



[video=youtube;v6BL6QvKljo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6BL6QvKljo[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 2, 2013)

Somewhat NSFW
[video=youtube;ETGjqGQWlC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETGjqGQWlC0[/video]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;uNp4V2iYNg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNp4V2iYNg8&amp;list=UUcPjl3aRGYy1Ot5bzblUeCQ[/video]
<3 funny valentine.


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 5, 2013)

Been watching my Jontron now that he's finally back. And The Completionist too.


----------



## veeno (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;EDZunVF2c5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDZunVF2c5A[/video]


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;t8NsnLfIAcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8NsnLfIAcs[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Oct 7, 2013)

[yt]I8XqXkIcA2I[/yt]


----------



## Percy (Oct 8, 2013)

[yt]pPMfdyloEZQ[/yt]
...does this count?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;aJIqiM8SMvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJIqiM8SMvs[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;FEULV-zGFyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEULV-zGFyM[/video]

I should stop watching this.


----------



## MusclePower (Oct 10, 2013)

Last video game video I saw was about the retroduo and advising not to buy it.

Apparently it sucks.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 13, 2013)

It had to be the Borderlands 2: GOTY Edition promo video, I'm still not really happy that the original game has a requirement that I must buy all the additional content or be left out.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;DRv8QdqD9m4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRv8QdqD9m4[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

Some people work so hard to entertain the fuck out of others. It's wonderful.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;WJfz51C48N0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJfz51C48N0[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm fucking dying.

[video=youtube;yLU_BhHyeUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLU_BhHyeUE[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;hcSj0lk-vEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcSj0lk-vEo[/video]


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;85_HS3m0B2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85_HS3m0B2s[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Oct 28, 2013)

SUPER HAWT SUPER HAWT SUPER HAWT!

[yt]JYAUlPMqnKk[/yt]


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 30, 2013)

ahh nostalgia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B31LMRzuXi0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 30, 2013)

Inspirational...

[video=youtube;tK1WSxNN4aU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK1WSxNN4aU[/video]


----------



## veeno (Oct 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;LCJNvm8fsoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCJNvm8fsoI[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;LKgK6vW3Rr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKgK6vW3Rr8[/video]

Just look at those fucking animations.

It should be a crime to just advertise something that cool-looking and not even release the fucking file.

also that music HNNNNNG


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;UivZpTneBP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UivZpTneBP8[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow. This is the worst racing game I've seen since Mario Kart Wii. How can a game be this fucking busted? On PC?

[video=youtube;eDA37BmvNwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDA37BmvNwM[/video]


----------

